# Videos > Instructional Videos >  3 Day Backpacking In the Caucasus Mountians

## gcckoka

At last I was able to finish the trip video , it was pretty hard , especially last day, 2300meters of elevation on steep downhill was very hard on the knees, but I did it and every step was worth it for sure, hope you like it  :Smile: 




here are a few pics, they are not edited yet so not that high quality but still better then nothing

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Fantastic scenery.....Thanks for posting.

----------


## Graf

Looks like a great place

----------


## gcckoka

Thank you very much guys, glad you like it ! 
It truly was an amazing trip

----------


## Batch

Very cool looking adventure! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## gcckoka

Thanks Batch !

----------

